# Visual Thread - Post a Picture of Yourself



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Oct 13, 2020)

I saw this in another forum. So we can see who we are speaking to behind the screenname. 

My wife and I when I retired from the military:







A year ago a month after my near death motorcycle accident (and two wiener dogs):


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 13, 2020)

Or just look at my avatar? 

P.S. Glad you recouped


----------



## Bert2368 (Oct 14, 2020)

Since coronavirus, kind of like this.






In the before times, the long-long-a-go:






More recently:


----------



## Nemo (Oct 14, 2020)

Is that a Dingo? I didn't realise they were called Dingoes in the US (a Dingo is a native Australian dog so I assumed it was an Aussie name).


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Oct 14, 2020)

Nemo said:


> Is that a Dingo? I didn't realise they were called Dingoes in the US (a Dingo is a native Australian dog so I assumed it was an Aussie name).


They are dachshunds, a German breed.


----------



## Bert2368 (Oct 14, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> They are dachshunds, a German breed.



Indeed, they are...


----------



## Bert2368 (Oct 14, 2020)

Nemo said:


> Is that a Dingo? I didn't realise they were called Dingoes in the US (a Dingo is a native Australian dog so I assumed it was an Aussie name).



Yup, it's a tiny little ride behind/walk behind excavator/loader/whatever you need it to be branded as "Dingo". I have no idea why the USA maker chose that name. I was augering dozens of holes in a field to emplace special effects simulating artillery shells exploding in a USA civil war reenactment.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 14, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> Yup, it's a tiny little ride behind/walk behind excavator/loader/whatever you need it to be branded as "Dingo". I have no idea why the USA maker chose that name. I was augering dozens of holes in a field to emplace special effects simulating artillery shells exploding in a USA civil war reenactment.


Wow! Which battle were you reenacting?

I have used a Dingo for fixing MTB trails. Didn't even think thatbeen it may not have been an Aussie braneded product.


----------



## ian (Oct 14, 2020)

I’m so tired this morning...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Oct 14, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> They are dachshunds, a German breed.


 Sorry didn't realize you were referring to the escavator. @Nemo


----------



## Bert2368 (Oct 14, 2020)

Nemo said:


> Wow! Which battle were you reenacting?



It was several battles over a couple of days, none of them really historically accurate. An event for grownups to "play Army" with some VERY elaborate and expensive props... That house in the background is a big theater prop, it can shift parts, flip exterior walls to other side with different looks, grow or lose porches to change appearances.

At the end of the last day, Lee surrendered to Grant, Grant stole the kitchen chair he had been sitting in and rode off into the sunset after telling the home owner he could sod off since he didn't have any armies.

I made smoke, blew non lethal debris into the air (debris mortars, peat moss, landscaper's bark mulch, agricultural powdered limestone, black powder lifting charges) and generally provided "atmosphere" without injuring/killing anyone. Typical SFX gig except no burning liquid fuels, thank the gods.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Oct 14, 2020)

This is my ugly mug. Who knows what I was talking about at that moment this weekend but it looks like I was trying to get a point across


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 14, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> This is my ugly mug. Who knows what I was talking about at that moment this weekend but it looks like I was trying to get a point across
> 
> View attachment 98712


----------



## Tim Rowland (Oct 14, 2020)

I am completely using this on my social media. Thanks, lol
I actually think I was debating with some genius at this point who thought he knew everything about Japanese knives. Was trying to tell me I couldn't call something honyaki if it wasn't water quenched. I tried to explain what abura honyaki was and that I use an engineered fast quenching oil called Parks-50. I quickly moved along to another patron with real questions


----------



## AT5760 (Oct 14, 2020)

Rule #1, never act like you’re the smartest person in the room.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 14, 2020)

Unless you're a school teacher. Can't show any weakness in front of those little animals.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 14, 2020)

Happy Time...


----------



## birdsfan (Oct 14, 2020)

or you can just look at my profile picture


----------



## Bodine (Oct 14, 2020)

See my avatar


----------



## Bert2368 (Oct 14, 2020)

Bodine said:


> See my avatar


You're a handsome beast, but who is that cracker holding you out of the water?


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 14, 2020)

parbaked said:


> Happy Time...
> View attachment 98786


He always looks so happy. Especially his photograph on the website.


----------



## ian (Oct 14, 2020)

Here’s me again.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 15, 2020)

Old dude in 70's is me part of family in Hawaii. Niece kids two oldest gone from boogie boards to surf boards.


----------



## Jaszer13 (Oct 16, 2020)

Hello,


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Oct 16, 2020)

About a year ago
And then last summer


----------



## Chang (Oct 16, 2020)

thinkin’ about knives...






when I’m alone with my knives....


----------



## YumYumSauce (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes Im in all of these photos


----------



## YumYumSauce (Oct 21, 2020)

A few years ago. And yes, I am TK, standing next to a random Asian kid...


----------



## Dhoff (Oct 21, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> View attachment 98654



Your avatar is more fitting than ever mate


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 21, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> View attachment 98785
> 
> 
> or you can just look at my profile picture


You took my tongue? Thief!


----------



## valdim (Oct 21, 2020)

Guys, these selfies are lovely! But I just want to mention, this seems like crossing a red line ref. your own privacy. Next participants please, keep that in mind.
Othervise - it's touching to see those who's comments one reads days and nights, nights and days...


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 21, 2020)

valdim said:


> Guys, these selfies are lovely! But I just want to mention, this seems like crossing a red line ref. your own privacy. Next participants please, keep that in mind.
> Othervise - it's touching to see those who's comments one reads days and nights, nights and days...


They're pictures. Not address, birthdate and mother's maiden name.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 21, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> They're pictures. Not address, birthdate and mother's maiden name.



i mean.... considering that most professionals have no choice but post their pics and real name on LinkedIn .... this is rather harmless.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 21, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> i mean.... considering that most professionals have no choice but post their pics and real name on LinkedIn .... this is rather harmless.


Well it does link many people's knife connections to their photo, which can then be used via a Google image search to get the real name on LinkedIn, Facebook, etc. So now your real name, the town/ city you live in, and potentially info on thousands of $$ of knives, etc. you may have. An easy search once your name and city is known will likely provide your address.

Everybody is different with respect to how much personal info want to put online themselves. The easier it is for someone to link your info together the higher the risk. Where you live, etc. probably helps dictate if that is an issue for you or not.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 21, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> Well it does link many people's knife connections to their photo, which can then be used via a Google image search to get the real name on LinkedIn, Facebook, etc. So now your real name, the town/ city you live in, and potentially info on thousands of $$ of knives, etc. you may have. An easy search once your name and city is known will likely provide your address.
> 
> Everybody is different with respect to how much personal info want to put online themselves. The easier it is for someone to link your info together the higher the risk. Where you live, etc. probably helps dictate if that is an issue for you or not.



well, I’m not doing it anyway ... but I also don’t post my face on Insta, my account is private and you can only find an age old US address online, cause in the US privacy unfortunately is something that is not taken seriously. In Europe you’re much more protected and it always gives me a kick to see how fast companies “jump” when you use the words “GDPR” and “complaint”. It’s not perfect ... but it’s better.


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 21, 2020)

My FB account is still to this day my only "social media" participation. I go there once a month or so. Hate pretty much all of it but great for keeping some contacts and selling some stuff. Messenger too with some friends but could use texts. I delete the account once in a while, come back when it's fully deleted, gather the same small group of friends and go on. Never posted a picture of myself there nor anywhere... I would do it here if it wasn't for my ID which I used on a couple other platforms and as a "business" name for my IT services. I'm almost a ghost in this life, and I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 21, 2020)

If you don't want people to know Jack about you on the internet, get off the internet.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 21, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> My FB account is still to this day my only "social media" participation. I go there once a month or so. Hate pretty much all of it but great for keeping some contacts and selling some stuff. Messenger too with some friends but could use texts. I delete the account once in a while, come back when it's fully deleted, gather the same small group of friends and go on. Never posted a picture of myself there nor anywhere... I would do it here if it wasn't for my ID which I used on a couple other platforms and as a "business" name for my IT services. I'm almost a ghost in this life, and I intend to keep it that way.



i got rid of FB. It’s a Toxic hellhole....

have not missed it a single day


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 21, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> i got rid of FB. It’s a Toxic hellhole....
> 
> have not missed it a single day


The marketplace can occasionally have a hidden gem. Otherwise totally agree.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 21, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> The marketplace can occasionally have a hidden gem. Otherwise totally agree.



its a small price I’m willing to pay. Never used it when I was on it.... there are other places where you can buy used stuff.

i actually really despise Facebook. It had and has a very active role in the division that’s rampant in our societies. It’s a threat to democracy.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 21, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> its a small price I’m willing to pay. Never used it when I was on it.... there are other places where you can buy used stuff.
> 
> i actually really despise Facebook. It had and has a very active role in the division that’s rampant in our societies. It’s a threat to democracy.


You watched the Netflix thing, didn't you?


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 21, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> You watched the Netflix thing, didn't you?



i did. But i didn’t need it to have that opinion, I had it before. And part of that is that I know some higher ups at FB. That’s way more than enough to confirm my stance.

And it’s gonna get worse: very soon deep fakes will be so good and so cheap, we can’t trust anything that’s online, and I have a feeling Facebook will be a major distributor of this fake content.

What was the saying? If anything can be faked, everything can be denied.

fun times


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 21, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> If you don't want people to know Jack about you on the internet, get off the internet.



Now now let’s not fall into paranoia. Just the least amount possible. Then again, I am traceable. Anyone is. Efforts involved in tracing the bits of the puzzle of my online ID for no foreseeable or appreciable gain is time wasted. And it won’t be easy.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm not a fan of technologically deterministic arguments. If it was less toxic then fewer people would participate in it. And we didn't need facebook to have Altamont and Kent State, to speak only of the recent past. People sow division when they're unhappy, by whatever means available to them. Always have, always will.


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2020)

FB and the like make it much easier to spread division, though. You gotta admit that 40 years ago, people were getting much more consistent information, instead of everyone being in their own little media bubble. I hope that eventually we find a way to manage this via legislation, because it’s not going to get managed any other way. Public image, or “making the world a better place” isn’t enough of an incentive for these huge companies when profits are so much at stake.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 21, 2020)

ian said:


> You gotta admit that 40 years ago, people were getting much more consistent information, instead of everyone being in their own little media bubble.


What? This is a misunderstanding of the past. They had a culture of newsletters that people seem to forget about now. Information bubbles have always existed, and any narratives that project some 'golden past' are fictitious


----------



## Bert2368 (Oct 21, 2020)

Dhoff said:


> Your avatar is more fitting than ever mate


Yes, I am preparing to hibernate. Hope I lose 20% of my body weight by Spring...


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 21, 2020)

There is a difference, but it doesn't make the past "golden". 

Go back 50 years ago, and since a "general source" of information didn't exist the likes of Internet, at some point if you wanted to know something you had to go to a library and read. Now, while the same potential for BS always existed, books tend to be much more consistent with sourcing and quality of information. From there, the possibility for an individual to "bias" this information as to make it entirely false was really an effort in stupidity or malice. Moreover, while there could be numerous books on a subject, they all followed each other as a starting point in continuity, and also, there was still a lot less sources for very specific, highly specialized information than there is nowadays.

Nowadays, sources are multiple, the reliability of which isn't as high, and in each additional source, there can be a strong bias. "Diffusion" of the truth is I guess how I would try to word this. People don't need to be intently stupid or malicious to **** this up to the extents we know of.

Doesn't make past golden. Ignorance was something more pronounced back then. But where ignorance I say is really a sign of laziness or lack of any decent intellectual strength nowadays, the potential of each and any individual to think he knows is so much greater than it is dangerous.

Ignorance could kill back then. The illusion of knowledge can do the same nowadays.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Oct 21, 2020)

Meh. The government already has ALL my info. I have multiple bank accounts, credit cards, amazon, and social media accounts. Hard to avoid someone somewhere having any info on me if I want to participate in modern society. I do find myself spending more time than I should on social media lately tho. 

Conspiracy theory: Who's to say newspapers, radio, and t.v of yesteryear weren't controlled by a small elite who controled the narrative and they only put out the news they wanted you to see?


----------



## Lars (Oct 21, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> Yes, I am preparing to hibernate. Hope I lose 20% of my body weight by Spring...


You and me both..!


----------



## Dhoff (Oct 21, 2020)

Bert2368 said:


> Yes, I am preparing to hibernate. Hope I lose 20% of my body weight by Spring...



Don't we all? 

Was more about the vibe of the picture though, totally felt like seeing Poo sitting in his home, peacefully staring into the distance


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> What? This is a misunderstanding of the past. They had a culture of newsletters that people seem to forget about now. Information bubbles have always existed, and any narratives that project some 'golden past' are fictitious




I find it really hard to believe that newsletters can compete with microtargeted news and advertisements that are propogated according to algorithms that prioritize divisive and inflammatory content. And I can’t imagine people spent as much time looking at the local newsletters as they do now looking at Facebook news or whatever. It’s also just the isolation of it all. I’m not saying there was no biased news back then, but there were also like 4 TV stations, and the news programs on those stations operated according to some vague consensus on the facts. So even if people did subscribe to some partisan newsletters, many of them were getting a daily dose of consensus news as well. Nowadays, you can retreat completely into a partisan bubble much more easily. I’m not saying everything was rosy, just that this particular issue wasn’t AS much of a problem then.


----------



## Colin (Oct 21, 2020)

Here I am next to the Jefferson Memorial at night. IDRC what I share online, as long as it cannot be traced back easily to me. Im a pretty private person, so I wouldnt post my address into a public form. But, a picture or two is harmless.


----------



## Twigg (Oct 21, 2020)

Here is a self portrait. (Not to scale)


----------



## YumYumSauce (Oct 21, 2020)

Ok, I lied. Im actually Daniel Boulud. Purely by coincidence standing next to the same Asian kid.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 21, 2020)

YumYumSauce said:


> Ok, I lied. Im actually Daniel Boulud. Purely by coincidence standing next to the same Asian kid.



It can't be a coincidence that these famous chef's all want their picture taken with this Asian kid...


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 21, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> ...books tend to be much more consistent with sourcing and quality of information...


There's just so much wrong with your post I don't know where to begin... Have you ever read a 'scientific' book from the mid 20th century or earlier? Your view of books seems divorced from the reality of them. 



ian said:


> I find it really hard to believe that newsletters can compete with microtargeted news and advertisements that are propogated according to algorithms that prioritize divisive and inflammatory content. And I can’t imagine people spent as much time looking at the local newsletters as they do now looking at Facebook news or whatever. It’s also just the isolation of it all. I’m not saying there was no biased news back then, but there were also like 4 TV stations, and the news programs on those stations operated according to some vague consensus on the facts. So even if people did subscribe to some partisan newsletters, many of them were getting a daily dose of consensus news as well. Nowadays, you can retreat completely into a partisan bubble much more easily. I’m not saying everything was rosy, just that this particular issue wasn’t AS much of a problem then.


How? Was someone forcing the people of the past to watch the evening news? And what makes you think that getting a daily dose of consensus would be an antidote to misinformation? That's not how conspiracy theories work. If anything, a perceived mainstream consensus strengthens conspiratorial delusion, not undermines it.

You want to talk about isolation, how do you consider it more isolating now to have instant access to thousands of different points of view? People will always find it easy to retreat into information bubbles because ultimately they're in charge of their own attention. It has nothing to do with the technology available.

Misinformation has always been a major problem, you're just less aware of the full reality of the past because you have a limited view of it. It's like looking at a bucket of seawater and concluding there must not be any sharks in the ocean.


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 21, 2020)

The asian kid will love you long time.


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 21, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> There's just so much wrong with your post I don't know where to begin... Have you ever read a 'scientific' book from the mid 20th century or earlier? Your view of books seems divorced from the reality of them.



Lol... you have a pretty narrow understanding of reality yourself. What @ian said made sense from the start. But yeah if I look at any scientific book of yesteryears, a lot of stuff will be incongruous and outdated. But back when it was among the most advanced resource on a subject, one couldn't just pretend the information there wasn't there. If I really have to explain that, then I have to explain the whole scientific process. Funny you would choose that very example.

Nowadays, people can. Yes they can. Not scientific people - they work like they ever did since the scientific method was born. But trickle down to Joe, and back then Joe wouldn't even have gone to a library, not for his dear life. Joe perhaps didn't even know how to read. Nowadays Joe just gets tons of informations and he can't tell which is true, and which is false. Any source, saying anything that seems credible, is considered to be true. It's like if back then, there was a lot of scientific books that just carried misinformation (I'll edit to add: "along the few books that were considered authoritative" so that we don't fall prey to the same counterargument again), and no one could tell which book was an authority, and which book was a total dud.


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> How? Was someone forcing the people of the past to watch the evening news? And what makes you think that getting a daily dose of consensus would be an antidote to misinformation? That's not how conspiracy theories work. If anything, a perceived mainstream consensus strengthens conspiratorial delusion, not undermines it.



I'm not really talking about conspiracy theorists. I'm talking about half the country living in a different political universe from the other half. And noone's forcing anyone to watch the evening news, or read mainstream newspapers, I'm just suggesting that people got their information through those sources more often before social media became dominant.



spaceconvoy said:


> You want to talk about isolation, how do you consider it more isolating now to have instant access to thousands of different points of view? People will always find it easy to retreat into information bubbles because ultimately they're in charge of their own attention. It has nothing to do with the technology available.



People don't take advantage of those thousands of points of view now, because they access them through platforms that either favor a particular set of views, or tailor their suggestions based on a person's known preferences.

Maybe I'm talking out of my ass, since I don't have a bunch of statistics in my pocket. But I don't think what I'm saying is so off base. Happy to be corrected, though.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Oct 21, 2020)

parbaked said:


> It can't be a coincidence that these famous chef's all want their picture taken with this Asian kid...




Haha the jig is up.

These were taken at the American finals of the Bocuse d'or my school hosted. I believe it was for the year they won. The one Ill kick myself over for the rest of my life is not paying my respects to the late great Paul Bocuse while I had the chance. He walked right by un-mobbed and perhaps unrecognized. I was in awe and didnt want to bother him.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 21, 2020)

Self-portraits to conspiracies and whether misinformation is more prevalent now versus people with bubble gum.
People, not all, are dumb. Then and now. Probably will be the same in the future. With or without social media helping.

KKF


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 21, 2020)

I don't give a crap if the gov't knows about me, it's the criminal trolling forums dedicated to knives, watches, etc. that I worry about.


----------



## Twigg (Oct 21, 2020)

Got a real picture.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 21, 2020)

Twigg said:


> Got a real picture.


I see two...who be you??


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2020)

If some of the other pics in this thread are any indication, Twigg could be one of the two people in the background.


----------



## FishmanDE (Oct 21, 2020)

It well never cease to amaze me how quickly people on here can go off topic lmao

-me, circa Dallas BBQ


----------



## Twigg (Oct 21, 2020)

parbaked said:


> I see two...who be you??


The bright light in the sky or the ugly guy on the right. You pick.


----------



## WPerry (Oct 21, 2020)

FishmanDE said:


> It well never cease to amaze me how quickly people on here can go off topic lmao
> 
> -me, circa Dallas BBQ



To go off topic - **** me, this pic makes me miss going out to a busy restaurant.


----------



## orangehero (Oct 21, 2020)

So everyone married up around here huh?


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes, all of us are.


----------



## AT5760 (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## M1k3 (Oct 21, 2020)

orangehero said:


> So everyone married up around here huh?





ian said:


> Yes, all of us are.


One of us! One of us!


----------



## ian (Oct 21, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> One of us! One of us!



Does your new byline mean you are tough as nails? Pretty sharp and slow to blush?


----------



## Luftmensch (Oct 21, 2020)

alterwisser said:


> I also don’t post my face



Truely scary...



Oh... I am the yelly english guy...


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 22, 2020)

ian said:


> Does your new byline mean you are tough as nails? Pretty sharp and slow to blush?


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 22, 2020)

I think he meant about "52100"... although I'm still not sure what YOU mean by posting the comp.


----------



## ian (Oct 22, 2020)

It’s my fault for saying “byline” when I meant “title” or something.


----------



## CulinaryCellist (Nov 1, 2020)

This is what I've been up to since I was on the forms last, it's been a while


----------



## kidsos (Nov 2, 2020)

Being super serious at a dinner


----------



## panda (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Tim Rowland (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I saw @panda walking down Collins Ave a few years back.


----------



## panda (Nov 2, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw @panda walking down Collins Ave a few years back.
> 
> View attachment 101397


I work on collins ave but never walking around haha


----------



## MoabDave (Nov 3, 2020)

This cutting board I'm holding was made to replace parents in-laws. It is a slide out 'under the counter' board.. Looking at it out of context I'm not keen on the lines, but it works in their kitchen.

Also, I'm not this young anymore.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## GorillaGrunt (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Gregmega (Nov 30, 2020)

Chang said:


> View attachment 99035
> 
> 
> thinkin’ about knives...
> ...


Omg bro- I gotta tell you this- when you first followed me and I saw your name on IG I FKN HIT FOLLOW BACK NO QUESTIONS ASKED and I knew you wouldn’t disappoint  and you never have. God bless you.


----------



## Boondocker (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## childermass (Nov 30, 2020)




----------

